# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Manufacturers of custom clip-ons?

## slinger

Phone number?

----------


## drk

You must use ClipHouse.  Superb.  

888-393-8118

----------


## spartus

Zounds. Hope the clips look better than the website. We use Oko, and I can't really say much about their web design, either.

Sheesh. At least antialias your images, please!

----------


## Jubilee

Both of our local labs offer to make custom clips. The price is very reasonable, and of great quality. The one we use most is GK optical, and the other is an EOLA Bell-Duffens.


Cassandra

----------


## drk

> Zounds. Hope the clips look better than the website. We use Oko, and I can't really say much about their web design, either.
> 
> Sheesh. At least antialias your images, please!


LOL.  Website is rather weak.  But the clips are beyond good.

----------


## hip chic

I have used E Clips for years.

Their toll free number is 800-463-2547

----------


## spartus

What kind of turnaround time can you usually expect? I may see if they can send me a sample or two...

----------


## Snitgirl

> I have used E Clips for years.
> 
> Their toll free number is 800-463-2547


Huge fan of E Clips as well, huge.  Been using them for almost 10 years now..

www.clipon.com 

They can provide same day service if needed.  Same day=they will create your clip & ship it the same day its received.

Customer service manager = Melissa.  
You can make them in your lab as well. Ask Melissa for a Sample "Lab Starter Kit"

Great Product!!

----------


## shanbaum

I don't know why anyone would use anything _but_ e-clips.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I don't know why anyone would use anything but e-clips.*


I don't know why anybody wants clip ons at all, aren't you all in the business to sell glasses. Why sell a hangover system when you can supply proper Rx sunglasses.

----------


## spartus

I _used_ to use E-Clips--found something I like better. We have a sample E-Clip at the office, and, to me, it's faintly embarrassing to look at it compared to what we're getting now.

----------


## omisliebling

E-clips it is, we received the clip within 2 days of ordering and it fit and looked perfect

----------


## Snitgirl

> I don't know why anybody wants clip ons at all, aren't you all in the business to sell glasses. Why sell a hangover system when you can supply proper Rx sunglasses.


LOL ChrisThere are people that despise sunglasses and we need to have  visual solutions for "every" patient!! My father in-law for instance is one of them.  He prefers his glasses to be Progressive with transitions, including several clip ons for different occasions vs. owning a pair or multiple pairs of sunglasses. Some people are truly set in their ways. 

 I have a few customers that are golfers and like that they can change their clip-on to a different hue for golfing and then change back to a hue for whatever conditions by purchasing 2 clip ons, sometimes 3 vs. owning multiple pairs of sunglasses.  

Some men do not like carrying around MAN BAGS!!!


* For the E Clips fans out there.*

 Not sure if you are aware but not only do the make Clips Ons,  E Clips has a _PLANOZ_ program. 

* For those of you that do not have a lab on the premises and hate the cost to have this done at the labs.*

 Ever have a person come into your office and their Plano Sunglass lenses are scratched and they are not interested in purchasing another pair of sunglasses? They want new lenses but the manufacture of their sunglass doesnt sell replacement lenses. Or a customer wants a particular sunglass (that doesnt come with polarized lenses) and wants Polarized lenses?

You have to try their Planoz Program = they will cut down any of their E Clips Sun lenses to the frame you send in.  Excluding Grooved & Rimless frames.  This has work very well for our office!!!!

 They also have clear lenses in sphere plus powers as well & will place them in a clip for your patients that do not want a multifocal of any kind.

 P.S. I love the fact that E Clips is owned and operated by a true Optician and that I can make use of this company in many ways vs. just having a clip made.  

Regards,
E Clips' #1 Fan..

----------


## Snitgirl

> I _used_ to use E-Clips--found something I like better. We have a sample E-Clip at the office, and, to me, it's faintly embarrassing to look at it compared to what we're getting now.


what are you getting now?

----------


## spartus

These guys. Very, very pretty.

----------


## Ray Parent

I've had very good results with OKO.

----------


## spec_chick

> I don't know why anybody wants clip ons at all, aren't you all in the business to sell glasses. Why sell a hangover system when you can supply proper Rx sunglasses.


Anyone who gets nausea or headaches from switching between glasses...

No matter how closely matched my glasses are I still hate switching between sunglasses and my reg glasses- ugh that astigmatism can be evil to the head/tummy.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Anyone who gets nausea or headaches from switching between glasses...*
> 
> *No matter how closely matched my glasses are I still hate switching between sunglasses and my reg glasses- ugh that astigmatism can be evil to the head/tummy*.


*You dont know but you just invented a new argument against selling a full pair of new sunglasses.................................and sell a little clipon instead.*

In the old days we used to call clip-ons "emergency solution" or for the ones that could not afford better.

:D

----------


## spec_chick

> *You dont know but you just invented a new argument against selling a full pair of new sunglasses.................................and sell a little clipon instead.*
> 
> In the old days we used to call clip-ons "emergency solution" or for the ones that could not afford better.
> 
> :D


I invented it?  Wohooo!  Go me.  Um, maybe, that is if I am looking to sell a clip!

----------


## Chris Ryser

Here is another one making clip ons..................

http://kleargo.com/en/shopping/index.php?mode=klip

----------


## Snitgirl

what I want to know is, who is the patent holder for the "clip-on" ??

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *what I want to know is, who is the patent holder for the "clip-on" ??*


Here I am giving you half of it....................



*Eyeglass holder clip*, United States Patent 6533414
*Abstract:*The present invention provides a A clip for holding eyeglasses, comprising (a) a base having top and bottom portions; (b) a tongue having a top part connected to the top portion of said base, said tongue extending downward to lie near said bottom portion of said base, said base and tongue being a one-piece member with said tongue in relaxed state lying in or close to the plane of said base, said tongue being resiliently bendable away from said plane of said base, said tongue having a bottom portion with a terminal edge, and upward from that edge an aperture; (c) a jump ring extending through said aperture in said tongue and situated generally perpendicular to said tongue; and (d) a holding ring interlinked with said jump ring and lying generally parallel to said plane of said base.

----------


## Snitgirl

this is something that was designed to hold your eyeglasses so you do not loose them, correct?  <--This is not for a sunglass clip on..

----------


## JERRY HUANG

There are more than 2 dozens of clip-on sunglasses patent holders in this country.

----------


## fvc2020

We use 1800 Clip Ons.  They are the ones who use the cell phone and clips are sent 1-3 days depending on what we request.
Patients have loved them and they are the most personalable people I have ever dealt with.  When their office was ruined by the hurrican, the president called accounts to let them know what was going on:D 

their phone number is 1800-254-7667

good luck
christina

----------


## Snitgirl

Is the President the same guy that was the CEO for Marcolin?  Frank??

----------


## For-Life

> *You dont know but you just invented a new argument against selling a full pair of new sunglasses.................................and sell a little clipon instead.*
> 
> In the old days we used to call clip-ons "emergency solution" or for the ones that could not afford better.
> 
> :D


Exactly.  I find it funny how expensive some clips can become.  I prefer just the inexpensive ones, because they are just an emergency solution.  The sunglass solution is the best solutions.

----------


## okoart

Take a look at www.opticalstore.com



For over a decade serving over 1500 opticals nation wide. From CA.to NY. From OSA and Oliver Peoples to the optical around the block.





We are OKO-Custom Clips, Inc.

877-OKO-CLIP

----------


## Specs

How does e-clip work?  Do you have to send the frame to them? Or is the image transferred to them electronically somehow? Do the lenses ever pull loose from the clip or is the bond solid?

----------


## fusion

1-800-851-9913
510-923-0568
www.clipon.com

Custom made rimless Flexon clips for any frame

----------


## okoart

*OKO-Clips and e-clips are both awesome companies.*:cheers:

----------


## z-clips

Hello,

I'd like to introduce everyone on the forum to our new Magnetic Custom-Clip service. Invented and patented in-house, we provide the finest quality workmanship and materials.

http://www.z-clips.com

All Z:Clips come with a polarized lens and 100% Titanium Bridge.

50$ includes everying, including a case, cloth, and Priority Mail Shipping!

Mirrored coatings of all colors are also available.  

Z:Clips are the best custom clip ons because---

1.Lightest in weight
2.No metal eyewire keeps clips from going out of adjustment
3.Magnets can be placed in any lens material besides glass
4.Wind-tested to 85mph, will not accidentally detach!
5.Custom made to your color and darkness preference.
6.Closest fitting clip on the market today, eliminates intra-lens glare!


For more information or to become a Z:Clip Retailer, please email us at welcome@z-clips.com

For photos please visit our consumer site at:  http://spectaclesetc.net

Our dispensary sold over 200 Z:Clips in the fourth quarter last year.  We charge $100 to the patient and our revenue has increased over $10,000!!!


We're offering free samples when you send in a demo frame.  Volume Discounts available for accounts who qualify.

Respectfully,

Dennis G. Zelazowski
724-339-3939 x103
welcome@z-clips.com


:bbg:

----------


## okoart

*E-clips, Nu-clips, Z-Clips, Uni-clip, Clip-tech, who else for Custom Clips?*


*:hammer:* 
*Just like eyewear, its good to give your patient a choice for true custom work*
*:cheers:* 

*OKO-Custom Clips, Inc.*

----------


## High_Abbe

I make my own, they take about 15 min.  www.uni-clip.com

----------


## okoart

> I make my own, they take about 15 min. www.uni-clip.com


 

*Uni-clip is nice but (Apples and Oranges)*

*OKO-Custom Clips matches colors and textures identically to the eyewear.*

*We also tint lenses matching samples at n/c to out clients.*



*There is nothing standard about true custom work.*
*OKO is worth waiting for. :cheers:*

----------


## High_Abbe

Uni-clip gives you more net profit, and you can tint your own lenses in house if want to,and you can have it ready for your customer in less than an hour!

----------


## okoart

> Uni-clip gives you more net profit, and you can tint your own lenses in house if want to,and you can have it ready for your customer in less than an hour!


 
I believe your net profit is not everything.

Customer satisfaction and repeat business is.



Dont misunderstand me, I think Uni-clip is great for that customer who is in a hurry.



Some people go for fast-food, some people sit down for steak.



We want to impress our client, our goal is for them to go WOW.



We create objects of a truly singular beauty and originality

----------


## High_Abbe

By using uni-clip I'll be able to eat more steak.

----------


## okoart

> By using uni-clip I'll be able to eat more steak.


*Bon appetit* :D

----------


## Johns

> Uni-clip gives you more net profit, and you can tint your own lenses in house if want to,and you can have it ready for your customer in less than an hour!


Are you figuring your time into you porfit formula ?  And after all that, they're not even polarized ?

----------


## JERRY HUANG

PVC therm forming sheet is a great material for custom clip on 2.

----Fits skin tight on any frame design(metal, plastic, rimless).
----No gap reflection between Rx lens and sunlens.
----no ugly bars.
----no prongs.
---- Possible 100% shape/size/color match.
----Super lightweight.
:idea:

----------


## Uncle Fester

okoart- are you promoting your product as only available through ECP?

----------


## Wskwan

We use uni-clip because it's easy and looks great with rimless frames.  Does your product has a rimless version?




> We create objects of a truly singular beauty and originality 
> 
> [/font]

----------


## okoart

> okoart- are you promoting your product as only available through ECP?


 


ECP=?

----------


## okoart

> We use uni-clip because it's easy and looks great with rimless frames. Does your product has a rimless version?


 
If you are curious, send in your order.



One order wont hurt anybodys wallet.



I do warn you, OKO is very addictive.

:drop: 

In USA only

----------


## Jubilee

> ECP=?


Eye Care Practicioner

----------


## Uni-Clip

> Are you figuring your time into you porfit formula ? And after all that, they're not even polarized ?


Uni-Clip can work with lens thickness from 1.5mm to 2.2mm.  Therefore both Poly and CR39 polarised plano can be used on Uni-Clip.  We provide more than 20 types of plano lenses with various lens features, e.g. mirror, AR, hydrophobic, gradient, both Poly and plastic.  See details on www.uni-clip.com which will soon(in a few days) have some interesting information on our LifeStyle lenses.  You can also check us out at VEE, booth #MS1019 under Acuity Optical USA, Inc.

Talking about figuring time into profit formula, you probably take more time than 15min(average time to do a Uni-Clip in house) to pack a frame and send out an order to a specialised clip maker.  Of course, if you don't glaze in house, there are many labs already carrying Uni-Clip.  Send me email to get a lab list and I can point you to those who can give you great deals.

----------


## okoart

OKO-Custom Clips only deals with Eye Care Practitioners.

We are strictly wholesale. 



*Uncle Fester-*Thank you for asking the question.

----------


## JERRY HUANG

All rimless self-assembled clips system are designed for mass market just like Honda Civic. It is profitable and it allows optician to put up an instant clip while customer is waiting. The profit is not super high, however, the product is acceptable by mid-lower end market which is the mojority market. I am sure that Uni Clip should be super popular near Mexican boarder.

Full-rim custom clip such as OKO clip needs to have frames sent to the lab in order to match the shape/size/color. Morelikely, end users wear high-end eyewears such as Cartier, Chrome Heart wouldn't mind to spend $XXX and time to wait for the jewelry clip to match their expensive frames! It is a clip sytem with Mercedes Benz title!

Both clips are great and so are the cars! They are made for the same purpose but totally accept by different markets!

----------


## okoart

*Hi Jerry-I like what you wrote.*

*I know you are very respected in the professional optical community.*



*Thank you, for your opinion. :cheers:* 



*That is why you are the OptiWizard!*

----------


## Uni-Clip

> All rimless self-assembled clips system are designed for mass market just like Honda Civic. It is profitable and it allows optician to put up an instant clip while customer is waiting. The profit is not super high, however, the product is acceptable by mid-lower end market which is the mojority market. I am sure that Uni Clip should be super popular near Mexican boarder.
> 
> Full-rim custom clip such as OKO clip needs to have frames sent to the lab in order to match the shape/size/color. Morelikely, end users wear high-end eyewears such as Cartier, Chrome Heart wouldn't mind to spend $XXX and time to wait for the jewelry clip to match their expensive frames! It is a clip sytem with Mercedes Benz title!
> 
> Both clips are great and so are the cars! They are made for the same purpose but totally accept by different markets!


Jerry,

Thanks.  You are absolutely correct that Uni-Clip is a mid market product, but I would rather relate it to some US car brands, though.  Although it's made in China, it's fabricated by a special high tech moulding technology transferred from US, with US made machinery and the special moulding alloy is also imported from US.......

We believe majority of US ECP's cater to mid income general public, regardless of their locations.  Uni-Clip is designed for that.  Actually, shouldn't all custom clip be like that?  When catering to high end users, ECP should offer Rx sunglasses, which is the best eyecare solution for consumer.

Lak Cheong
Acuity Optical USA, Inc.

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

;;

----------


## alfonso2501

Id like to know if anyone has any experience with fantomclip. Whats the quality of  their end product?

----------


## JERRY HUANG

Hi Gary,

The photo attachment will illustrate how a custom clip can be made by pvc sheet.  

prep:  Laminate a piece of black fabric on both side of a 2 mm thick foam.  

1. Use a thick gauge of shrinking pvc sheet and  I would use (600 grit) sand paper to sand through the entire sheet (both sides) first.  Why??   The spray paint would not stick on the pvc if it is not sanded and i also need to spray another thin coat of *plastic adhesive agent* (available from all auto part stores) and then spray whatever i want.

2.  place the pvc sheet over the jig, use a some kind of clamp to *seal* the pvc sheet and turn on the heater.   The pvc sheet get softer and softer once heated.  Turn on your vacuum system (can be home made vacuum cleaner) once the pvc sheet is soft enough---make sure no air leaks!   The skin tight molding is now done!  Leave it for air cool down.  Use a sharp blade to cut out the lower embossed area (frame shape).   Sand through the cut off edges again with sandpaper again.

3.  Now, edge a pair of dummy lens--2mm smaller than demo.  Place the lens on the center and cut off lens shape on both sides of pvc sheet (eye shape area).   Use the dummy lens again to cut out the inner eyeshape from the foam sheet (laminated with fabrid) and use the original demo lens to cut out the exact lens shape and size.   Now, I am ready to glue the sunlens cushion by following the edge of sunlens.

4.  Use low temperature to paint through the front surface.  A special type of paint may achieve the old Armani frame case of finish is great to spray paint through the back of the molding (prevent scratch).

5.  I found this application is great for Kawasaki rimless frames!:D

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Clip ons are the perfect sunglass for financially limited people*


*but*


*But, the best sunglasses are made from a good frame with some good tinted Rx lenses and sold at an affordable price.*


:cheers:

----------


## Jubilee

OR some us of sell clips and rx suns.

Clips are great for in the car..

Clips are great for people who want multiple suns. I have a gentleman who wants to have his sunglasses for boating, etc.. but wants the convience of a clip to keep in both vehicles so he doesn't have to carry multiple pairs of glases with him.

I have another person who is a pilot. Loves polarized suns for everything on ground, but has to have non for the plane. Instead of buying several pairs of rx sun, he has a clip for in the plane that isn't polarized and has polar suns for everything else.

Cassandra

----------


## fusion

There are many reasons to sell custom clips. The cost of prescription sunglasses, especially for anyone wearing high index or progressives can be prohibitive. A custom clip made in a polarized lens with AR, even selling at $125-$150 is a bargain, especially if it is well made and fits the way that it should. A pair of polarized progressive lenses are $400-$500 + frame, so a custom clip is true value. High index lenses with Crizal Allize (great coating)
are in the same price range, and who wants to wear a polarized high index lense for prescription. If you're a -4.00 or higher, a high index clear pair with a nice custom made clip is a fine way to go.

Our retail store (in the summer) averages sales of 60-70 clips a month, and it hasn't hurt our prescription sunglasses sales. Those that want a Chanel, Mikli, glamour look, won't buy a custom clip. But there are many many people that are GLAD to have the option.

Which one(s)? Eclips, OKO....

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *The cost of prescription sunglasses, especially for anyone wearing high index or progressives can be prohibitive.*


How about.................selling single vision sunglasses, which would not be prohibitive.

*Then you sell them an additional clip on with the reading addition, either like a half eye or full. So when customer sits at the beach and wants to read here is the reading clip on.*

A new idea for the clip on makers.

----------


## Uni-Clip

> There are many reasons to sell custom clips. The cost of prescription sunglasses, especially for anyone wearing high index or progressives can be prohibitive. A custom clip made in a polarized lens with AR, even selling at $125-$150 is a bargain, especially if it is well made and fits the way that it should. A pair of polarized progressive lenses are $400-$500 + frame, so a custom clip is true value. High index lenses with Crizal Allize (great coating)
> are in the same price range, and who wants to wear a polarized high index lense for prescription. If you're a -4.00 or higher, a high index clear pair with a nice custom made clip is a fine way to go.
> 
> Our retail store (in the summer) averages sales of 60-70 clips a month, and it hasn't hurt our prescription sunglasses sales. Those that want a Chanel, Mikli, glamour look, won't buy a custom clip. But there are many many people that are GLAD to have the option.
> 
> Which one(s)? Eclips, OKO....


Agreed. I was invited as panel speaker at last year's ODMA in Sydney(Australia's biannual eyewear show) to address Aussie ECP's on using custom clip-on as add-on sales. I've posted the material in our website www.uni-clip.com under the icon "Do you want fries with that?". It covers some ideas of how to market custom clip-ons, not just ours but any type. Perhaps you can also input some of your own thoughts to share, since you have such a decent clip volume each month.

By the way, have you tried Uni-Clip? There are some product reviews on Uni-Clip posted recently. You can read about how other ECP's think of our product:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16380

Lak Cheong
Acuity Optical USA, Inc.
www.uni-clip.com

----------


## okoart

> There are many reasons to sell custom clips. The cost of prescription sunglasses, especially for anyone wearing high index or progressives can be prohibitive. A custom clip made in a polarized lens with AR, even selling at $125-$150 is a bargain, especially if it is well made and fits the way that it should. A pair of polarized progressive lenses are $400-$500 + frame, so a custom clip is true value. High index lenses with Crizal Allize (great coating)
> are in the same price range, and who wants to wear a polarized high index lense for prescription. If you're a -4.00 or higher, a high index clear pair with a nice custom made clip is a fine way to go.
> 
> Our retail store (in the summer) averages sales of 60-70 clips a month, and it hasn't hurt our prescription sunglasses sales. Those that want a Chanel, Mikli, glamour look, won't buy a custom clip. But there are many many people that are GLAD to have the option.
> 
> Which one(s)? Eclips, OKO....


 


Fusion is right on the money.

Give your patient a choice.

Today I went to visit one of our clients and noticed they are displaying eyewear with clips.

After looking closely at the display I noticed one frame with Eclips and one frame with OKO-Clips.

The display clearly showed that the optical is interested in providing a choice for the customer.

This location sells about 20-40 clips a month.

When a customer asks, does this frame have a clip, the answer to them is always, any frame in the store has a clip.
:cheers:

----------


## Uni-Clip

> After looking closely at the display I noticed one frame with Eclips and one frame with OKO-Clips.
> 
> The display clearly showed that the optical is interested in providing a choice for the customer.
> 
> This location sells about 20-40 clips a month.
> 
> When a customer asks, does this frame have a clip, the answer to them is always, any frame in the store has a clip.
> :cheers:


Okoart has given the biggest hint of selling custom clip-ons.  You need to have a physical sample finished on a frame to show patients how it looks like, rather than showing a picture, the chassis, or just presenting the concept.  Just put one in your display and it will work miracle......

Anyone(only dispensing ECP's) would like to try this can send me an email and I'll ask our Arizona office to send you a finished Uni-Clip on a demo-front, with a counter card, FREE, but you need to pay your own mailing.  Otherwise, you can drop by our Vision East booth #1019 under Acuity Optical USA, Inc. to pick up totally free.  

Lak Cheong
Acuity Optical USA, Inc.
www.uni-clip.com

----------


## JERRY HUANG

Both of my twin OD sisters recently realized that most of their cash income come from clip and sunglass and a monthly big check from insurance company (V?P) for RX jobs.Consumer need clips!

----------


## okoart

Viva la clips!:cheers:

----------


## fusion

It's all about offering choice. Customers that want prescription sunglasses buy them. Some customers can afford Rx sunwear, some can't - but can afford a nice custom clip. Some customers can afford $600+ for just a frame, some can only spend $100. Giving people choices = happy customers and $ for your practice.  :Cool:

----------


## JERRY HUANG

OKOart,

Your casting technology is superb!

I am sure that cutting blades, drill bit and tap drills are no stranger to you----Why don't you design a few *magnet hinges* and custom fabricate hinges to *fit* end user's frame temples.   Then, end users will have a few more options to get a pair of custom clip + interchangeable plano sunglasses....maybe a pair of RX sunglasses!!!:idea:

----------


## okoart

Hi Jerry-Thank you for the compliment and your suggestion.

When it comes down to design ideas and fabrication, YOU ARE THE MAN. :cheers: 



OKOs continuing success is a direct result of listing to our clients.

We love to challenge ourselves with new accomplishments.

Our design team pays close attention to the smallest detail of every OKO-Custom Clip.



We reinvent our craft with the ever-changing optical market by

adding on a new service for our clients.



Our newest service is restoring/color coating metal eyewear.:idea:

----------


## Uni-Clip

Johns just made a very good point about custom clip-on in his product review on Uni-Clip:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16380

Custom clips expand your option to dispense high end frames that don't come with clips, especially for those patients predetermined to get clips.

Lak Cheong
www.uni-clip.com
Vision Expo booth #1019

----------


## rsuryase

Does anyone know a custom clip on which the lenses of the clip on are attached to the clip on frame with screws? Because I want to replace the lenses with Blue Shark Optics. http://bluesharkoptics.com/ClipOns.html

----------


## Fezz

> Does anyone know a custom clip on which the lenses of the clip on are attached to the clip on frame with screws? Because I want to replace the lenses with Blue Shark Optics. http://bluesharkoptics.com/ClipOns.html



Cliphouse

http://www.cliphouseinc.com/



Frame Fixers

http://www.framefixers.com/Clipon_Sunglasses.aspx

----------


## JERRY HUANG

88clipon.com
--minimal adjustment
--no need to send in frames
--poor man's porsche :Biggrin: 
--made in USA :Happy: 
--the only system to turn clips back to sunglasses (coming soon)!
--provide best fitting for rimless frames!

----------


## Jacqui

Custom Eyes

820 Thompson Ave. #30, Glendale, California 91201

Phone	(818) 502-0204

Ask for Arnold, tell him Angel Optical sent you  :Smile:

----------


## tdj

JJ at Spectrum (314) 822-2266

You would have to send him the frame.

----------


## rsuryase

> Cliphouse
> 
> http://www.cliphouseinc.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Frame Fixers
> 
> http://www.framefixers.com/Clipon_Sunglasses.aspx



OK I sent my glass to Frame Fixers for custom clip-on sunglasses two weeks ago, since they are cheaper and don't have middle man/merchant like Clip House. I manage to get someone on the phone a week ago they told me they only need a day to get the work done. They lied to me that someone left a message saying the work has been done and will be shipped out on that day but it's been two weeks. I have been trying to get someone on the phone for several days but to no avail. So I googled Frame Fixers and look what I found out. http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Frame_Fixers If I had know they have a bad reputation I would just go to Clip House and pay twice the price. :( Hope i get my $400 glasses back in one piece.

----------


## Judy Canty

As always, you get what you pay for.  Did you ask your Optician for advice on this?

----------


## rsuryase

I don't think an optician can help me on this. I need government officials such as the police. I doubt I will see my glasses again. The guy probably doesn't even have a storefont, only a UPS mailbox. I can't believe the owner was interviewed by The Wall Street Journal once. http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...486788178.html

----------


## Judy Canty

No, I don't think your Optician can help you now.  Perhaps that's where you should have gone first, rather than looking for the lowest price.

----------


## rsuryase

Thanks for blaming the victim. I thought the professionals on this board have sound advice but I guess not. I will be more careful next time. More duped customers within the last few months. http://www.ripoffreport.com/directory/frame-fixers.aspx

----------


## Judy Canty

> Thanks for blaming the victim. I thought the professionals on this board have sound advice but I guess not. I will be more careful next time. More duped customers within the last few months. http://www.ripoffreport.com/directory/frame-fixers.aspx


*This forum is for Eyecare Professionals. Consumers are allowed to post in the Just Conversation forum and non-optical topics only. Please be aware that any questions involving optics or eyecare may be removed. These kinds of questions should be discussed with a qualified eyecare professional who has examined you and is familiar with your situation.*

----------


## Adir

Try cliponexpress.com. The easiset way to order custom clip on sunglasses at an affordable price.

----------

